# Need list of all U.S. Native Mantis



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 22, 2009)

Need list of all U.S. Native Mantis.

if some one as it post.


----------



## bassist (Sep 22, 2009)

The most common you can find in the hobby are:

_Tenodera sinensis_

Mantis religiosa

Iris oratoria

Brunneria borealis

Stagmomantis limbata

Stagmomantis carolina

Phyllovates chlorophaea

_Brunneria _is becoming more common thanks to Rick and others in NC.

Others you may see available:

_Gonatista grisea_

Pseudovates arizonae


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 22, 2009)

Add to that _Thesprotia graminis_


----------



## bassist (Sep 22, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Add to that _Thesprotia graminis_


^ Forgot them amazingly haven't seen them available much though.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 22, 2009)

I have them, and no one wants them, poor babies :{


----------



## bassist (Sep 22, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> I have them, and no one wants them, poor babies :{


Didn't even know you had em...

You'll be hearing from me in the future.


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok thatks.

anyone got more pliz post.


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 22, 2009)

U.S. Native list i got so far..

Grizzled Mantis/Lichen Mimic(Gonatista grisea)

Mexican Unicorn Mantis/texas Unicorn Mantis(Phyllovates chlorophaea)

Carolina Mantis(Stagmomantis carolina)

Wasp Mantidfly(Climaciella brunnea)

Little Yucatan Mantis(Mantoida maya)

Mantisfly(Zeugomantispa minuta)

Mediterranean Mantis (Iris oratoria)

Brunner's Mantis(Brunneria borealis)

Bordered Mantis (Stagmomantis limbata)

American Grass Mantis(Thesprotia graminis)


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> I have them, and no one wants them, poor babies :{


Didn't know that! I have one but it is not mature yet so I have no idea what the gender is. Or at least I don' t think it is an adult. It is only a couple inches or so long. I like them. It was a big hit at bugfest as I had it in with dry grasses. Very few people could find it. I will probably want a mate for it at some point.


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2009)

Boxer Mantis said:


> U.S. Native list i got so far..Grizzled Mantis/Lichen Mimic(Gonatista grisea)
> 
> Mexican Unicorn Mantis/texas Unicorn Mantis(Phyllovates chlorophaea)
> 
> ...


Mantisflys are not mantids. I believe they are flies.


----------



## massaman (Sep 22, 2009)

you forgot the chinese mantis and the european


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2009)

massaman said:


> you forgot the chinese mantis and the european


Neither are native to the US.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> Neither are native to the US.


But they are naturalized.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 22, 2009)

You can add three more:

_Litaneutria minor_ -- lesser ground mantis

_Stagmomantis californica_ -- California mantis

_Pseudovates arizonae_ -- Arizona unicorn mantis

As Rick says, the mantisflies don't belong here.

The Mediterranean mantis, Iris oratorio, is an introduced species. If you wish to include it, you can add, as Massaman suggests:

_Mantis religiosa_ -- European mantis

_Tenodera sinensis_ -- Chinese mantis

Edit: I just looked at Orin's book and came up with:

_Tenodera angustipennis_s -- narrow-winged mantis

_Yersiniops sophronicum_ -- Yersin's ground mantis

_Oligonicella scudderi _-- Scudder's mantis


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 23, 2009)

Rick said:


> Mantisflys are not mantids. I believe they are flies.


They are neither, but belong to a class of their own.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 23, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> They are neither, but belong to a class of their own.


Yeah, when I was a kid, I was in a class of my own. I got to wear a helmet like a race car driver. Cool!

Those mantisflies, though are in the family Mantispidae and the order Neuroptera, aren't they? Unless they've changed it again.

Edit: Oops, I remembered Orin's mantids and forgot Peter's _Stagmomantis gracileps_ -- Arizona tan mantis

and another Stagmomantis from that nice FL University site*, _Stagmomantis floridensis_ -- Greater Florida mantis (though I have no idea what the "lesser" one is)

* http://www.entnemdept.ufl.edu/choate/mantid_key2_03.pdf Chase: you and Grant might enjoy this.


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 23, 2009)

did agent A not ask the very same question and you all posted "USE GOOGLE" lol someone else asks and yall are quick to think up answers haha oh well.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 23, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> did agent A not ask the very same question and you all posted "USE GOOGLE" lol someone else asks and yall are quick to think up answers haha oh well.


No, I think that that is a very good point. I suggested some texts and Google for Boxer's last question, and I've added about eight U.S. mantids to the list!  

Boxer: Why are we all doing the work for you? At least print us a list of all the mantids we have listed so far, minus the mantis flies!  

Actually, though, I don't think that there is a list of all the U.S. mantids on Google. No one seems to agree on the exact number, but I'm pretty sure that we are a few short.


----------



## bassist (Sep 23, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> No, I think that that is a very good point. I suggested some texts and Google for Boxer's last question, and I've added about eight U.S. mantids to the list!  Boxer: Why are we all doing the work for you? At least print us a list of all the mantids we have listed so far, minus the mantis flies!
> 
> Actually, though, I don't think that there is a list of all the U.S. mantids on Google. No one seems to agree on the exact number, but I'm pretty sure that we are a few short.


Of course we're short mostly because some haven't even been in the hobby or the stock went extinct years ago and no one has collected any more so we haven't really heard of them in a long time (i.e. _Yersiniops sophronica_)


----------



## massaman (Sep 23, 2009)

species in the U.S!

Arizona

Iris oratoria Yuma Co.; La Paz Co.; Maricopa Co.; Pima Co.

Litaneutria minor Yuma Co.; La Paz Co.; Maricopa Co.; Pinal Co.; Pima Co.; Sabino Canyon; Baboquivari Mts.; Cochise Co.; Huachuca Mts.; Chiricahua Mts.; Pinaleno Mts.; Pinal Mts.; Kaibab Plateau; White Mts.

Mantoida maya Sta. Rita Mts.

Oligonicella mexicana Maricopa Co.; Pima Co.; Sta. Catalina Mts.; Sabino Canyon; Baboquivari Mts.; Sta. Cruz Co.; Sta. Rita Mts.; Huachuca Mts.

Pseudovates arizonae Pinal Co.; Pima Co.; Sta. Catalina Mts.; Sabino Canyon; Rincon Mts.; Baboquivari Mts.; Sta. Cruz Co.; Sta. Rita Mts.; Cochise Co.; Huachuca Mts.; Dragoon Mts.; Chiricahua Mts.

Stagmomantis californica Maricopa Co.; Pima Co.; Sta. Catalina Mts.; Baboquivari Mts.; Sta. Cruz Co.; Cochise Co.; Pinal Co.

Stagmomantis gracilipes Pima Co.; Rincon Mts.; Baboquivari Mts.; Sta. Cruz Co.; Sta. Rita Mts.; Cochise Co.; Huachuca Mts.; Pinal Co.

Stagmomantis limbata Pima Co.; Sta. Catalina Mts.; Sabino Canyon; Baboquivari Mts.; Sta. Cruz Co.; Sta. Rita Mts.; Cochise Co.; Huachuca Mts.; Yavapai Co.; N. of Rim, Coc.-Apac.; Prescott

Yersiniops solitarium Baboquivari Mts.; Sta. Cruz Co.; Sta. Cruz Co.; Cochise Co.; Huachuca Mts.; Mule Mts.; Chiricahua Mts.; Pinal Mts.; White Mts.

Yersiniops sophronicum Maricopa Co.; Pinal Co.; Pima Co.; Baboquivari Mts.; Sta. Cruz Co.; Cochise Co.; Chiricahua Mts.; Yavapai Co.

Delaware

Mantis religiosa Newark

Tenodera angustipennis Newark

Tenodera sinensis Newark

Florida

Gonatista grisea Orange Co.; Seminole Co.; Dade Co.

Mantoida maya Orange Co.

Oligonicella scudderi Orange Co.

Stagmomantis carolina Polk Co.; Brevard Co.; Orange Co.

Thesprotia graminus Orange Co.; Seminole Co.

Indiana

Stagmomantis carolina Indianapolis; Marion Co.; Putnam Co.; Floyd Co.; Perry Co.; Lawrence Co.

Kansas

Litaneutria minor Riley County; Reno County

Oligonyx scudderi Manhattan; Riley County

Stagmomantis carolina Riley County; Manhattan; Onaga

Stagmomantis carolina irronata Manhattan

Kentucky

Stagmomantis carolina Woodford Co.; Lexington; Frankfort; Bardstown; Owenton

Tenodora sinensis Lexington; Jessamine Co.; Nicholasville; Paris

New Mexico

Litaneutria ocularis Gran Quivera; Las Cruses; White Sands

Texas

Brunneria borealis Part Lavaca, TX

Litaneutria minor Austin; Shovel Mount, TX

Stagmomantis carolina Cowell, TX

Washington

Litaneutria minor Spokane Co., Whitman Co., Grant Co.

Mantis religiosa Spokane Co.

http://www.herper.com/insects/namantids.html


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 23, 2009)

Ah, yes! The herper.com list. Thanks for reminding us, but aren't we supposed to at least mention the site from which we lift stuff?


----------



## massaman (Sep 23, 2009)

so including the link is not enough?

I can only do so much and if its not good enough then someone else can take over where I left off then!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 23, 2009)

massaman said:


> so including the link is not enough?I can only do so much and if its not good enough then someone else can take over where I left off then!


My apologies, Paul. I didn't see the URL at the bottom.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Sep 23, 2009)

massaman said:


> so including the link is not enough?I can only do so much and if its not good enough then someone else can take over where I left off then!





PhilinYuma said:


> My apologies, Paul. I didn't see the URL at the bottom.


I think this was edited in after reading your post phil, I've seen massaman do this before.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 23, 2009)

Remember though, that the Herper.com list is a complilation of people saying they saw a particular mantis species at a particular place. This doesn't mean all the people were entomologists, or knew or remembered exactly where (or even when) they saw a particular species.

I'd suggest using that guide as a general list of info... but not take it as absolutely perfect or correct. Don't trust everything you read just because it's on the Internet.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 23, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Remember though, that the Herper.com list is a complilation of people saying they saw a particular mantis species at a particular place. This doesn't mean all the people were entomologists, or knew or remembered exactly where (or even when) they saw a particular species. I'd suggest using that guide as a general list of info... but not take it as absolutely perfect or correct. Don't trust everything you read just because it's on the Internet.


Actually, Katt, this is one of those exceptions that prove the rule. He cites a very impressive list of naturalists and entomologists whom he consulted and there is a good, if slightly dated, bibliography, too. I find it ironic that the best list of U.S. mantids is on a herp. site. Bassist makes a good point, too. Far too many of us (and this is partly true of me as well) restrict our interest to mantids "in culture," and overlook all of the wild ones on our doorstep.


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 23, 2009)

i did and do look on googil and others to.

but cant find munch.

and yes i found a site and they put where they fund them.

but i lot was not from the US so just becuse you see one in the US dont mean it is from here.

i found a mantis before and it died it was from i put pics on the net i was told it was from lsome place els.


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 23, 2009)

T Sinensis/Common Chinese Mantis,

Mantis Religiosa,

-------------------------------------

U.S. Native list i got so far..

Grizzled Mantis/Lichen Mimic(Gonatista grisea)

Mexican Unicorn Mantis/texas Unicorn Mantis(Phyllovates chlorophaea)

Carolina Mantis(Stagmomantis carolina)

Wasp Mantidfly(Climaciella brunnea)

Little Yucatan Mantis(Mantoida maya)

Mantisfly(Zeugomantispa minuta)

Mediterranean Mantis (Iris oratoria)

Brunner's Mantis(Brunneria borealis)

Bordered Mantis (Stagmomantis limbata)

American Grass Mantis(Thesprotia graminis)

Minor Ground Mantis(Litaneutria minor)

Stagmomantis californica(California mantis)

Arizona unicorn mantis(Pseudovates arizonae)

Slim Mexican mantis(Oligonicella mexicana)

Larger Florida mantis(Stagmomantis floridensis)

Scudder’s Mantis(Oligonicella scudderi)

Narrow-winged Mantis(Tenodera angustipennis)

Horned ground mantis(Yersiniops solitarium)

Yersin's Ground Mantis(Yersiniops sophronica)


----------



## massaman (Sep 23, 2009)

Grizzled Mantis/Lichen Mimic(Gonatista grisea)

Mexican Unicorn Mantis/texas Unicorn Mantis(Phyllovates chlorophaea)

Carolina Mantis(Stagmomantis carolina)

Little Yucatan Mantis(Mantoida maya)

Mediterranean Mantis (Iris oratoria)

Brunner's Mantis(Brunneria borealis)

Bordered Mantis (Stagmomantis limbata)

American Grass Mantis(Thesprotia graminis)

Minor Ground Mantis(Litaneutria minor)

Stagmomantis californica(California mantis)

Arizona unicorn mantis(Pseudovates arizonae)

Slim Mexican mantis(Oligonicella mexicana)

Larger Florida mantis(Stagmomantis floridensis)

Scudder’s Mantis(Oligonicella scudderi)

Narrow-winged Mantis(Tenodera angustipennis)

Horned ground mantis(Yersiniops solitarium)

Yersin's Ground Mantis(Yersiniops sophronica)


----------



## massaman (Sep 23, 2009)

remember the mantisfly is not a mantis or fly but its own species!

mantis-fly (family: Mantispidae), a member of the insect order Neuroptera, like the lacewings and antlions. Mantis-flies posses raptorial front legs (modified to catch prey) similar to those of the mantids, but they are more related to lacewings than mantids (which belong to a different order: Mantodea).


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 23, 2009)

Looking better, Boxer, but as Massaman (in a remarkably well punctuated synopsis  ) pointed out, those mantis flies have to go, and _Iris oratorio_, the Mediterranean mantis should be at the top with the introduced species.

Also, we missed _another_ of Peter's mantids, _Litaneutria obscura_, Roxanne's ground mantis.

You know, it is really easy to do a down and dirty Google search in ten minutes, but a good one can take hours.


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 24, 2009)

--- introduced species---

T Sinensis/Common Chinese Mantis,

Mantis Religiosa,

Mediterranean Mantis (Iris oratoria)

-------------------------------------

U.S. Native list i got so far..

Grizzled Mantis/Lichen Mimic(Gonatista grisea)

Mexican Unicorn Mantis/texas Unicorn Mantis(Phyllovates chlorophaea)

Carolina Mantis(Stagmomantis carolina)

Little Yucatan Mantis(Mantoida maya)

Brunner's Mantis(Brunneria borealis)

Bordered Mantis (Stagmomantis limbata)

American Grass Mantis(Thesprotia graminis)

Minor Ground Mantis(Litaneutria minor)

Stagmomantis californica(California mantis)

Arizona unicorn mantis(Pseudovates arizonae)

Slim Mexican mantis(Oligonicella mexicana)

Larger Florida mantis(Stagmomantis floridensis)

Scudder’s Mantis(Oligonicella scudderi)

Narrow-winged Mantis(Tenodera angustipennis)

Horned ground mantis(Yersiniops solitarium)

Yersin's Ground Mantis(Yersiniops sophronica)

obscure ground mantis(Litaneutria obscura)

---mantis-fly's---

Mantisfly(Zeugomantispa minuta)

Wasp Mantidfly(Climaciella brunnea)


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

Boxer you need to not add the mantis flies to the list just remove those as they are not even related to the praying mantis and dont know why you keep adding them but just get rid of them on the list!


----------



## bassist (Sep 24, 2009)

massaman said:


> Boxer you need to not add the mantis flies to the list just remove those as they are not even related to the praying mantis and dont know why you keep adding them but just get rid of them on the list!


Pretty much plus you can't culture em so no point really.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, Boxer, you got to the magic number of 20. Not sure why you changed the name of _Litaneutria obscura_ from "Roxanne's ground mantis" to "obscure ground mantis", though. Your name sounds a bit obscure, if you ask me!


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

dont think anyone has every had a culture of Stagmomantis floridensis and dont know if it is still in existence or went extinct but what do I know I never had a stag species of mantis before so I could be wrong or maybe misinformed!


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 24, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Well, Boxer, you got to the magic number of 20. Not sure why you changed the name of _Litaneutria obscura_ from "Roxanne's ground mantis" to "obscure ground mantis", though. Your name sounds a bit obscure, if you ask me!


that what it was colld on Wiki.

(obscure ground mantis)

(mantis flys)

i what them on my list they got mantis likt claws so i like them.


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

you can have your own list but as far as this forum goes the hobbyists here dont want the mantis fly mentioned but keep your own list but just not here!


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 24, 2009)

massaman said:


> you can have your own list but as far as this forum goes the hobbyists here dont want the mantis fly mentioned but keep your own list but just not here!


I know that.

but i like them.

any way who are this people (not on this site) that think they are not Mantids.

they got the head and claws.

my be it just a camo for them.


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 24, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> did agent A not ask the very same question and you all posted "USE GOOGLE" lol someone else asks and yall are quick to think up answers haha oh well.


True  . Just the way it is with people...including myself.

At least this time the question produced some good info.


----------



## bassist (Sep 24, 2009)

Boxer Mantis said:


> I know that.but i like them.
> 
> any way who are this people (not on this site) that think they are not Mantids.
> 
> ...


Just because they have similarities to mantids does not make them mantids.


----------



## massaman (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello BOXER MANTIS the mantis fly is not a mantis though it has the claws and head but if you notice it has the body of a fly or lacewing and it may eat insects like a mantis but does not reproduce like a praying mantis and does not lay egg cases and they lay eggs on and The larva, at first campodeiform, makes its way into the egg-case of a spider or the nest of a wasp to feed upon the eggs or young. Subsequently it changes into a fat grub with short legs. When full grown it spins a silken cocoon in which the transformation into the pupa is effected. The latter escapes from its double case before moulting into the mature insect. Just find and ask a entomologist and they will tell you the same thing a mantis fly is not a mantis and never has been and never will be a mantis and CLASS IS DISMISSED!!!!!!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 24, 2009)

massaman said:


> you can have your own list but as far as this forum goes the hobbyists here dont want the mantis fly mentioned but keep your own list but just not here!


Speak for yourself, Massaman. I'm also a member of this forum and I don't care if Boxer Mantis wants to put mantis flies on his list. However, Boxer Mantis, the mantis fly is not a true mantis. It shares some physical characteristics, but otherwise is completely different. I think you should also add the mantis shrimp to your list. Like the mantis fly, it is not a mantis, but does have some very cool mantis like features.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 24, 2009)

Boxer Mantis said:


> I know that.but i like them.
> 
> any way who are this people (not on this site) that think they are not Mantids.
> 
> ...


Well I agree with you mate! I have long upheld Walter Pater's advocacy of "not mere fact, but of [our] sense of it ." Besides, the U.S. constitution upholds our right to hold and state our own beliefs. I think that one source that says mantis flies aren't mantids is Wikipedia, but everyone knows that that site is full of errors. As an example, they still call Roxanne's ground mantis by its old name of obscure ground mantis, so what do they know about mantids anyway?


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 24, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Well I agree with you mate! I have long upheld Walter Pater's advocacy of "not mere fact, but of [our] sense of it ." Besides, the U.S. constitution upholds our right to hold and state our own beliefs. I think that one source that says mantis flies aren't mantids is Wikipedia, but everyone knows that that site is full of errors. As an example, they still call Roxanne's ground mantis by its old name of obscure ground mantis, so what do they know about mantids anyway?


thanks PhilinYuma.

that right i see it as a mantis so there. I know it is "not" a mantid.

but i just love the calw thing so im ading it to (my) list.

it for me only so i dont see way every one dont what it on it.

that up to me.

PhilinYuma

thank you your right.

"not mere fact, but of [our] sense of it ."

if every one did what they was told.

new thing would never been found.


----------



## bassist (Sep 24, 2009)

There is no point to having Mantispidae on that list since if you wanted to culture them it would require wasp/bee larvae or spider sacs for the larvae to parasitize.


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 25, 2009)

bassist said:


> There is no point to having Mantispidae on that list since if you wanted to culture them it would require wasp/bee larvae or spider sacs for the larvae to parasitize.


i did not say i was going to culture them.

every one keep telling me what to do.

and it up to me what i put on "my" list.

i know who i am and what i what.

well.....

thanks for all your help any way everybuddy.


----------



## Matticus (Sep 25, 2009)

massaman said:


> Hello BOXER MANTIS the mantis fly is not a mantis though it has the claws and head but if you notice it has the body of a fly or lacewing and it may eat insects like a mantis but does not reproduce like a praying mantis and does not lay egg cases and they lay eggs on and The larva, at first campodeiform, makes its way into the egg-case of a spider or the nest of a wasp to feed upon the eggs or young. Subsequently it changes into a fat grub with short legs. When full grown it spins a silken cocoon in which the transformation into the pupa is effected. The latter escapes from its double case before moulting into the mature insect. Just find and ask a entomologist and they will tell you the same thing a mantis fly is not a mantis and never has been and never will be a mantis and CLASS IS DISMISSED!!!!!!


A quick Google search uncovered your plagiarism  

"The larva, at first campodeiform, makes its way into the egg-case of a spider or the nest of a wasp to feed upon the eggs or young. Subsequently it changes into a fat grub with short legs. When full grown it spins a silken cocoon in which the transformation into the pupa is effected. The latter escapes from its double case before moulting into the mature insect." - http://www.1911encyclopedia.org/Mantis-Fly


----------



## bassist (Sep 25, 2009)

Boxer Mantis said:


> i did not say i was going to culture them.every one keep telling me what to do.
> 
> and it up to me what i put on "my" list.
> 
> i know who i am and what i what.


What is the list even for? Also I have not read any post that is 'telling you what to do' it's simply pointless to have mantispidae on the list if you want to keep them. The reason I assume the list is for insects you want to keep is because it is on your about me page in your profile saying you only want U.S. native mantids and mantispidae.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> ........and another Stagmomantis from that nice FL University site*, _Stagmomantis floridensis_ -- Greater Florida mantis (though I have no idea what the "lesser" one is)* http://www.entnemdept.ufl.edu/choate/mantid_key2_03.pdf Chase: you and Grant might enjoy this.


Hope _Stagmomantis floridensis _is not uncommon, being the 'Greater/Larger Florida mantis' i hope it is easier to spot, but so far more of the 'lesser' one is observed. I guess that would be _Stagmomantis carolina_.



bassist said:


> Of course we're short mostly because some haven't even been in the hobby or the stock went extinct years ago and no one has collected any more so we haven't really heard of them in a long time (i.e. _Yersiniops sophronica_)


Yes i am sure there are more species than the list. The _Yersiniops sophronica _collected from AZ last year summer gave me lot of heatache on caring the hatchling. The ootheca continue to hatch out for a long period of time but not willing to take the smallest frtui flies..grrrr... The same goes to _L. minor_. The ootheca I send to Mike is still hatching as of last week!!



Katnapper said:


> Remember though, that the Herper.com list is a complilation of people saying they saw a particular mantis species at a particular place. This doesn't mean all the people were entomologists, or knew or remembered exactly where (or even when) they saw a particular species. I'd suggest using that guide as a general list of info... but not take it as absolutely perfect or correct. Don't trust everything you read just because it's on the Internet.


One thing for sure is they missed out Thesprotia graminis in Texas. But i am sure that is not the only species the site missed.


----------



## bassist (Sep 26, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Yes i am sure there are more species than the list. The _Yersiniops sophronica _collected from AZ last year summer gave me lot of heatache on caring the hatchling. The ootheca continue to hatch out for a long period of time but not willing to take the smallest frtui flies..grrrr... The same goes to _L. minor_. The ootheca I send to Mike is still hatching as of last week!!


Where the fruit flies too large?


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2009)

bassist said:


> Where the fruit flies too large?


It was. Also, only the overwintering ootheca hatched, and the hatch out rate is good too. The three Yersiniops ooth I sent to Mike produced about 63 nymphs, that was amazing from the tiny ooth.


----------



## bassist (Sep 26, 2009)

Sounds like to breed this species you'd need a pretty large springtail culture going.


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 26, 2009)

i know that mantis fly is not a true mantis.

i did not say the list was of what i what. i put.

I what U.S. Native's only.

((see this space that mean that the (I what U.S. Native's only) is over))

--- introduced species---

T Sinensis(Chinese Mantis)

European Mantis (Mantis Religiosa)

Mediterranean Mantis (Iris oratoria)

-------------------------------------

U.S. Native list i got so far.. &lt;&lt;this is saying what U.S. Native predator's i like))

-------------------------------------

Grizzled Mantis/Lichen Mimic(Gonatista grisea)

Mexican Unicorn Mantis/texas Unicorn Mantis(Phyllovates chlorophaea)

Carolina Mantis(Stagmomantis carolina)

Little Yucatan Mantis(Mantoida maya)

Brunner's Mantis(Brunneria borealis)

Bordered Mantis (Stagmomantis limbata)

American Grass Mantis(Thesprotia graminis)

Minor Ground Mantis(Litaneutria minor)

Stagmomantis californica(California mantis)

Arizona unicorn mantis(Pseudovates arizonae)

Slim Mexican mantis(Oligonicella mexicana)

Larger Florida mantis(Stagmomantis floridensis)

Scudder’s Mantis(Oligonicella scudderi)

Narrow-winged Mantis(Tenodera angustipennis)

Horned ground mantis(Yersiniops solitarium)

Yersin's Ground Mantis(Yersiniops sophronica)

Roxanne's ground mantis(Litaneutria obscura)

---mantis-fly's---

Mantisfly(Zeugomantispa minuta)

Wasp Mantidfly(Climaciella brunnea)

--------------------


----------



## Peter Clausen (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL...I think I got more laughs from this thread than any in a long time!

I would only add that there are actually dipteran flies that have raptorial forelegs. Those are mantis flies, while mantisipids from Neuroptera should not be called mantis flies, but should be called mantispids. This way we do not confuse them with dipteran mantis "flies", truly deserving.

Mantispidae= mantispids


----------

